# Hello From Illinois



## WGB (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Brenda,
I'm new to the site too, and from central Illinois also.
Starting three hives this spring.


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi WGB,

Glad to meet you too! You are going to love it once you get your bees. Welcome to your new addiction. 

Brenda


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hi Brenda -

Welcome to the forum! I'm a transplant from Fisher, right on 136. Both Grandparents spent their life there and I still have a bunch of bee equipment in storage at one of their properties. I hope you find this joint friendly and helpful as there is never a shortage of discussion and opinions.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi from another Brenda from Illinois.


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Brenda!

Glad to meet you!

Brenda


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

Barry said:


> Hi Brenda -
> 
> Welcome to the forum! I'm a transplant from Fisher, right on 136. Both Grandparents spent their life there and I still have a bunch of bee equipment in storage at one of their properties. I hope you find this joint friendly and helpful as there is never a shortage of discussion and opinions.


Barry, I am sure that I will like it here...there is a wealth of information and lot of different ideas and opinions here. 

I am about ten miles south of Rt 136!

Brenda


----------

